# Where's the fish



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Went 4 times this week and only got 1 fish a night, 0 last night. Staying out till midnight, nothing!
Last year it was a limit every night, anybody seeing anything?

Frydaddy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

right here. got these today(30) and 20 yesterday. their just deep right now and hook-n-line is your best bet. they are fix'n to move here real soon. next cold front should be the kicker.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew it, I too have been going regularly without much luck. Managed to stick one at 24" tonight but she was a lone ranger. I kept telling myself it just has not been cold enough yet.

Good job, should have taken my boat instead!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we have been crushing them during the day in 10' of water or better on hook and line but we stayed till dark in the same area and looked for 5 hrs and only saw 2. we went back the next morning and limited out b4 10:30am. their just not coming into shallow water for some reason.?????


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Probably went 8 miles on the trolling motor the other night and got one. A single solitary fish in 8 freaking miles. Beautiful water could see 3-4' deep and 20' either side of the boat and got 1!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Probably went 8 miles on the trolling motor the other night and got one. A single solitary fish in 8 freaking miles. Beautiful water could see 3-4' deep and 20' either side of the boat and got 1!


Bobby, y'all were to far north.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ah the other story of my life. I zigged when I shoulda have zagged


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

LopeAlong said:


> Probably went 8 miles on the trolling motor the other night and got one. A single solitary fish in 8 freaking miles. Beautiful water could see 3-4' deep and 20' either side of the boat and got 1!


 Hey LopeAlong, 
Don't feel lonely, my average kill is 2 per trip  If I ever get three I'll shout  We may have to get Five Prong of Fury to make us a 20' bamboo handle and start fishing 15' of water ????? :blink:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Hey LopeAlong,
> Don't feel lonely, my average kill is 2 per trip  If I ever get three I'll shout  We may have to get Five Prong of Fury to make us a 20' bamboo handle and start fishing 15' of water ????? :blink:


If u can find some water clean enough to see that deep in I'll come up with a handle!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Jim, I have pers onally seen Hunter stab several fish ten feet deep. Of course, with your gig head on em. He's a good shot for sure.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

tips, rigs, baits, general strategy for targeting flounder? been here a year and have caught infinite snapper, reds, amberjack, etc but few flounder?


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

The flounder I have seen this fall have been much deeper than usual and I wade gig. A couple of nights have been cut short because I filled my waders with water trying to reach a big one. The fish I was seeing earlier in the month were very big fish (stuck five from 24" to 27") but I averaged maybe two total a night. From the banner run we had last fall to the dismal reports I've seen all year this year, it seems to me that a lot of flounder did not return from the Gulf to our local bays this year. What happened to them or where they went is a mystery.

On another note, I have seen a lot more Gulf flounder this year than last. Most too small to fool with.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I know this is a "gigging" page, but a question for us new to flounder fishing.....

Do they normally come into the bays this time of year? If so, how long are in the bays? Tried for the first time a couple of weeks ago in Navarre, but only caught 2 (all under size).


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Just the opposite. The sexually mature fish leave the bays this time of year to spawn in the Gulf. At least some of the juvenile fish remain in the bay.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

I went out to the sea wall at bob sikes on tuesday and got nothing just feed the crabs and little fish it was nice outside but the fish were no where to be found.


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

Went Monday night, covered about 7 miles,, only got two fish, granted one of them was my personal bestat nine pounds,the other one wEnt about 4 pounds,got them both in deep water, wish I knew how to post pictures, fairly new to the forum


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Burnin' Daylight said:


> Went Monday night, covered about 7 miles,, only got two fish, granted one of them was my personal bestat nine pounds,the other one wEnt about 4 pounds,got them both in deep water, wish I knew how to post pictures, fairly new to the forum


 
Fairly new.....With one post I would say so. lol. Sounds like some studs though


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

*picture*

​
Can someone help me post pictures


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

nevermind, I guess I figured it out lol


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Apparently you figured out more than just how to post a picture. That is a stud!
Fisherdad1


----------

